# Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien



## wp-3d (22. Apr. 2012)

Ohne Worte. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90rRNoQfjpQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


.


----------



## hinoon (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Als Schwabe sag ich nur:"Wöchentliche Kehrwoche".:shock
Hier würde man sich dafür strafbar machen."Und es ist gut so"

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Doc (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Ohne Worte. ....



zustimm


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

 einfach nur  :dumm


----------



## Patrick K (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Kein Wunder das die uns überholt haben, die sparen sich einfach die Zeit der Vorbereitungen:?

Obelix würde sagen: Die __ spinnen , die Chinesen  (wenn es den welche waren)   :crazy:crazy:crazy

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Sehr Energiebewußt. 

Ein Koiteich mit einer 30 Watt Springbrunnenpumpe zu betreiben... (falls Euch die aufgefallen ist)

Teich fegen statt Schlammsaugen, auf solche brillianten Ideen kommen wir einfach nicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## wp-3d (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hi Thomas,

ich tippe da auf 10 Watt Pumpe. 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=XVceO0EfCtc


.


----------



## Stephan81 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hi Bohr wenn ich so was sehe könnt ich so was von an die decke gehen!Das ist für mich nur respektlos den Kois gegenüber!Von der Quälerei mal ganz abgesehen einfach nur traurig!Warum nur Kotz Sorry

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hi,

was meint ihr wie hier mit den Weihnachstskarpfen umgegangen wird. Die liegen z.T beim abfischen und Transport auch ne ganze Weile nur in ein paar cm Wasser rum (ich kenn jedenfalls einen "toten" Karpfen der hat es mehr als einen halben Tag ohne Wasser ausgehalten und war danach immer noch munter). 

@ Stephan: wegen Respekt Koi gegenüber - wieviel Koihalter in Deutschland zollen ihren Lieblingen denn den Respekt sich karpfentypisch zu verhalten (v.a als Grundfisch im Bodengrund zu gründeln)- meißt gibts hier doch auch nur blanke Folie im Pool damit der Dreck durch Bodenabläufe schnell im Filter landet. 
Halte ich z.B heimische Kiesbodenbewohner (Gründlinge, __ Groppe, Elritzen, __ Bachschmerle ect.) im Teich verlangt es der Respekt vor solchen gefährdeten Fische auch ihnen den arttypischen Bodengrund/Lebensraum zur Verfügung zu stellen (und net ne dicke Schlammschicht am Boden) um ihnen ein einigermaßen arttypisches Leben zu ermöglichen

MfG Frank


----------



## VolkerN (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Frank,

im Grunde hast du sicher Recht das auch in Deutschland nicht ueberall die Tiere artgerecht gehalten werden. Hier frage ich mich aber eher: Werden die Tiere so gehalten das sie gesund bleiben und sich wohl fuehlen koennen. Ich glaube: Ja  ...okay ...ich hoffe "Ja" ...leider kann man sie nicht befragen 

Das Video zeigt fuer mich das die Tiere gequaelt werden. Der Vergleich mit supersauberen,  hochtechnisierten Teichen und der Koi-Haltung in D hinkt (aus meiner Sicht).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Volker,

Frank hat ganz Recht mit seiner Kritik. 
Wenn Tiere ger gründeln und dann auf Teichfolie graben dürfen ist das zwar aus menschlicher Sicht schön und alles sauber und rein. Aber das Tier hat außer fressen keine Beschäftigung.
Ist für mich wie Hunde im großen gefließten Zwinger halten (ohne Auslauf) oder Schweine auf Betonboden halten, damit man alles schnell und einfach sauber machen kann. 
Aus menschlicher Sicht verständlich, aber ob die Tiere das genauso sehen????

(Ein Schwein braucht seine Schlammloch um Artgerecht gehalten zu werden)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## hinoon (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

L]Kann ich dann überhaupt Koi in einem normalen Teich artgerecht halten:?[
Ist eine ernstgemeinteFrage.Bin momentan am Ueberlegen,ob ich einen Koiteich bauen soll?

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Doc (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Also mein noch Teich ist relativ normal ... tief an zwei Stellen, aber mit Pflanzen, Kies und Bodengrund. Nur blanke Folie? So wird mein neuer aber auch nicht ....


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

@Heinrich, 

ob man Tiere überhaupt artgerecht halten kann, ausser in freier Natur, das wird eine ewige Diskussion ohne endgültiges Ergebnis sein. 
Ohne die jetzt in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, Wir tun auch viele Dinge, die vielleicht den Chinesen unbegreifbar sind. Das ist ein sehr facettenreiches Thema.


Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## b**star (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Wir praktizieren doch auch Tag für Tag unmenschliche Sachen, indem wir 
unser Fleisch beim Discounter kaufen.
Schaut mal euch dieses Video an, ich habe gar keine Worte für das.....

http://www.fabianpimminger.com/vide...-bittere-wahrheit-uber-unsere-nahrungsmittel/

Grüße Bio


----------



## katja (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

hallo bio, 

wo wäre es denn besser, sein fleisch zu kaufen? beim dorfmetzger?

ich habe vor ein paar jahren im büro eines fleischzerlegebetriebes gearbeitet (die schweinehälften wurden dort abends frisch geschlachtet angeliefert, nachts zerlegt und früh morgens wurde die ware ausgeliefert).

da ich bestellungen, sowie rechnungen bearbeitet habe, kann ich dir sagen, dass wir die discounter in den nächstgrößeren städten genauso beliefert haben, wie die kleinen metzgereien in den umliegenden dörfern. mit dem unterschied, dass die zweitgenannten dem kunden deutlich mehr dafür verlangten. 

seitdem ist auch meine mutter geheilt, die ernsthaft meinte, beim metzger im dorf bessere qualität zu bekommen....


----------



## b**star (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Katja,

Du hast recht, so meinte ich das auch nicht.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur damit ausdrücken, dass wir
einfach gedankenlos einkaufen. Wir machen uns einfach 
keine Gedanken mehr, wie und woher eine "Ware" kommt.

Bio


----------



## katja (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

da gebe ich dir absolut recht!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Ja ja, das Fischfilet aus der viereckigen Verpackung mit dem Aufdruck von glücklichen Fischen...
Es ist schon vollkommen irre, wie mit den Tieren in der Massentierhaltung umgegangen wird. 

Aber wie Ihr schon festgestellt habt, weiß man eh nicht mehr, ob das Fleisch vom Bauernhof kommt oder aus der Industrieproduktion (Egal wo man es kauft.)
Wenn man an der Küste wohnt könnte man immer zu einem Kutter gehen und Frisch holen, aber auch dort gibt es Verkaufskutter, die die Ware über den Großmarkt beziehen. Also weiß man es dort auch nicht genau.

hat mal jemand nach Bauer Lempke (aus der Werbung) gefragt, was der so macht? Man weiß es auch nicht. Entweder ist es ein Großindustrieller oder hüttet die Schweine und Kühe auf der Alm. Ich denke ersteres.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Thomas,



> Aber wie Ihr schon festgestellt habt, weiß man eh nicht mehr, ob das Fleisch vom Bauernhof kommt oder aus der Industrieproduktion (Egal wo man es kauft.)




Ich wohne auf dem Land und 3 meiner besten Freunde sind Haupt-/ Teilllandwirte mit Milchfiehhaltung.
2 machen ab und an eine Hofschlachtung und dann kann man schon in den Genuss
einer bekannten Ware kommen.
Der Preis liegt nicht höher als in normalen Metzgereien.
Der dritte schlachtet nebenzu noch Puten und Göckel, so kann ich zumindest bei einem Teil
meines gegessen Fleisches die Herkunft nachvollziehen.

In Städten ist dies mit Sicherheit schwieriger bzw., kann die Herkunft nicht mehr nachvoll-
zogen werden. Mit Sicherheit wird um des Profits wegen bei vielen auch Schindluder
betrieben. 

LG Markus


----------



## Stoer (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

@ Bio


Leider habe ich den kotzenden Smilie nicht mehr gefunden !


----------



## hinoon (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Ich kann mir denken,wie deine Anspielung gemeint ist. Einfaches Gedankenspiel: Wir würden von intelligenzmaessig überlegenen Lebewesen nur zu dem Zweck eingepfercht und gemaesstet, um uns dann abzuschlachten.Das wäre natürlich barbarisch und ich möchte solchen Lebewesen nicht begegnen.
Haben wir als Menschen nun das Recht, uns den Tieren gegenueber so zu verhalten?
Ist halt eine ethische Frage und noch schwerer,diese fuer sich selbst zu beantworten
Ich denke aber,dass wir uns darüber einigen können, dass jedes Tier einen respektvollen Umgang verdient und einen schmerzfreien Tod.

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Gott sprach: Lasset uns Menschen machen, ein Bild, das uns gleich sei, die da herrschen über die Fische im Meer und über die Vögel unter dem Himmel und über das Vieh und über alle Tiere des Feldes und über alles Gewürm, das auf Erden kriecht. Und Gott segnete sie und sprach zu ihnen: Seid fruchtbar und mehret euch und füllet die Erde und machet sie euch untertan und herrschet über die Fische im Meer und über die Vögel unter dem Himmel und über das Vieh und über alles Getier, das auf Erden kriecht.(Quelle Bibel)
was anderes machen wir menschen ja nichtshockkopfkratz
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hi Patrick,

was Gott nicht sagte war: Ich überlasse Euch die Erde, macht einen Haufen Müll draus...

Wenn man überlegt, das es eine Überproduktion von 30 % gibt heißt das, jedes 3 te Schwein, Fisch,... lebt nur dafür, von uns über den Restmüll entsorgt zu werden.

Bezogen auf die Meere bedeutet dies, da könnten 30% mehr Fische leben, die wir unnötiger Weise fangen, in schicke Kartons tun und dann wegschmeißen.

Da wir unser Produktivität in unserem Tatendrang immer weiter steigern müssen aber es keine neuen Abnehmer gibt, denke ich, dass wir irgendwann soviel produzieren, das wir getrost 50% wegwerfen können. Is ja übermäßig viel da.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Stoer (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Solange maximaler Profit unser Handeln und Denken bestimmt,werden wir Menschen so weiter machen wie bisher.

Diese Typen die da im Youtube - Video von Bio zu sehen waren, waren doch Phsychopaten.
Ich möchte denen nicht Nachts auf der Straße begegnen.


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hi Thomas 
Ich wollte damit eigentlich ausdrücken ,das wenn die Worte "untertan und herrschet "vorkommen meistens die Dummheit der Menchheit erwacht und das Weltweit .Solche Texte sind für manche leider seit Jahrhunderten ein Freibrief für ihre Taten/Dummheit.
So gut wie kein Gott sagt,benimmt euch wie die Axt im Walde.......und das ist gut so
Es sollte sich  vielleicht, mal langsam was ändern, nur denke ich, ist die Sache so verfahren und kompliziert zusammen hängend das ein kompletter neuanfang nötig wäre.
@Peter 
du hast sowas von recht.

Gruss Patrick der am ende doch froh ist auf dieser Seite des Wohlstandes zu leben


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Zusammen,

wir Menschen gieren immer nach irgendwas. 
Sei es der neue Koiteich, der Porsche, eine Umsatzsteigerung im Schlachtbetrieb durch Optimierung, oder Land oder Öl oder oder oder.

So sind wir halt. 

Bei unserem kommunistischen Hauptlieferanten ist das nicht anders.

In Entwicklungsländern entwickelt sich nichts, weil dort nur nach dem Überleben gegierrt wird und schlagen sich bei Bedarf gegenseitig die Köpfe ein.

Wohin sollten wir das Umstürzen?

Wir brauchen aus meiner Sicht nur eine neue Gier. 
Die Gier nach dem ökologischten Auto. Dann müßte aber jeder Nachbar neidvoll drauf schauen. Heute würde er lachen... und mit seinem 200 PS Wagen an jeder Kreuzung den Mittelfinger erheben...

Oder den Ökologischsten Koiteich.

Oder die Gier nach bester Tierhaltung und bester Qualität. 

Oder die Gier nach Umweltschutz und Ölverbrauch drosseln Kernkraft.... 

Oder oder oder. 

Wenn wir auf irgenwas gierieg sind, stellt sich die Industrie drauf ein und wird es uns liefern.

Wir essen halt nicht Sonntags als Höhepunkt der Woche ein Stück Fleich, sondern würgen es uns an jeder Pommesbude rein. kaufen 10 kg und wenn wir 5 davon nicht brauchen geht es in die Tonne.

Die Werbung sagt uns, das wir das so ganz toll machen und wir toller wären, wenn wir lieber 15 kg kaufen um dann 10 wegwerfen zu können.

Ich denke, das die Gier des Menschen überhaupt erst die Entwicklung möglich macht. Wenn es die nicht gebe, würden wir in Lehmhütten sitzen und gelegentlich auf Hasenjagd gehen und uns den Tag mit Beerensuchen vertreiben. Oder dem Nachbardorf mal die Köpfe einhaun. Das macht man dann aber auch nur aus Gier.

Im Moment geht unsere Gier aus meiner Sicht nur in eine Falsche Richtung (noch mehr Öl, wo keins mehr da ist, noch mehr Tiere schlachten, die wir nicht brauchen, noch mehr PS in die Autos, die wir nicht brauchen usw.)
Würden wir gierig sein nach Ökoprodukten, nach weniger und höherwertigem Fleisch und Fisch und erneuerbaren Energien und weniger PS im Auto, würden wir die angeboten bekommen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Würden wir gierig sein nach Ökoprodukten....

....würden viele den vorhandenen Dreck umetikettieren und uns das teuer verkaufen ,weil denen ihre Gier nach Geld wird bleiben.
Ist doch leider so, sieht man doch im moment beim Spargel wie man mit dem Etikett "aus Deutschland" noch mehr verdienen kann/möchte.Leider ist nicht überall wo Bio draufsteht auch Bio drin.Doch das sind nur die kleinen Probleme ,da könnte man jetzt noch Stunden schreiben was auf diesem Planeten schief läuft
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Sag ich doch, wir sind alle Gierig nach irgendwas und sei es Geld. 
Ich denke, es liegt in der Natur des Menschen gierig zu sein.

Wenn ich mich mal nehme. Ich überlege seit vielen vielen Jahren einen Ökokleinwagen anzuschaffen und lande immer wieder bei einem doch erheblich größerem Wagen mit mehr Leistung als ich brauche.
Mir ist das logisch bewußt, das mir ein Kleinwagen für meine täglichen Fahrten reicht. 

(Leider sind die Kleinwagen nicht wirklich Spritsparend, was die Entscheidung für ein größeres Modell bei gleichem Spritverbrauch einfacher macht.)

Wäre es ein gesellschaftliches non plus Ultra so ein kleines Ökomoblil zu fahren, würde ich sofort eins holen und wäre damit ganz vorn dabei.

Wenn ich mit so einem Wagen heute zum Kunden fahren würde, würde ich bestenfalls Bedauern ernten, weil ich mir nichts "Gescheites" gekauft habe.

Deswegen entwickelt die Autoindustrie nicht unbedingt mit Hochdruck an solchen Modellen, weil sie im Moment keiner haben will. (Ein Q7 läuft besser wie jeder Kleinwagen)

Wenn wir alle Gierig wären auf Ökoautos, wären die Regale voll und würden reißenden Absatz finden. Sind wir aber nicht, drum sind die Regale leer.


Wenn es Prüfsiegel gebe, an denen man sich wirklich orientieren kann würde jeder zum Teil drauf achten.

Das Gefühl, wo Bio draufsteht ist meist kein Bio drin veranlaßt uns doch dazu, dass es egal ist, welches Biologo auf der Verpackung klebt. (klebt ja überall eins drauf...)
Würde das geregelt sein, würden wir Verbraucher wissen wo wir hinschauen müssen. 
Und wenn wir richtig schlau sind konsumieren wir dann weniger in höherer Qualität.

So schlau sind wir aber dann doch nicht, glaube ich. 
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## eickie (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo,

mit dem BIO sehe ich das genauso.
Was ich jedoch sagen wollte, das Video... Gott sei Dank gibt es sowas nur in Asien.
Bei deren "Massenproduktion" ist ein Koi doch nur Handelsware und wird auch so behandelt.

Gruß Eickie


----------



## Teichmen (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

ekelhaft

heul


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo,

das wäre angebracht: Glück als Staatsziel und nicht Wirtschaftswachstum auf Teufel komm raus.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Deswegen entwickelt die Autoindustrie nicht unbedingt mit Hochdruck an solchen Modellen, weil sie im Moment keiner haben will. (Ein Q7 läuft besser wie jeder Kleinwagen)



Totaler Quatsch ! 
Gerade beim Q7 gibt es seit Jahren deutliche Einbrüche in den Absatzzahlen, der Verkauf liegt weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück. In Europa, genau wie in den USA. 
2011 wurden gerade mal 4400 Q7 zugelassen aber 
ca. 16000 Panda
ca. 20000 Twingo 
ca. 24000 Smart for Two 
ca. 53000 A3 usw... 

Natürlich gibts bei den Kleinwagen in den letzten Jahren einen Knick, durch vorweg genommene Käufe bei der Absatzprämie, aber die großen SUV sind nicht mehr wirklich gefragt. Boomen tut der Markt der Mini und kompakten SUVs 

Die Autohersteller stecken derzeit alle Energien darein Elektrisch angetriebene Autos auf den Markt zu bringen 2013 erwarten wir den E-Golf 
Wenn man ein neues Auto kauft ist für die Mehrzahl der Käufer heute der Verbrauch mit entscheidend.

Vielleicht liest Du nur die falschen Zeitschriften ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Mitch,

das wäre mein Traumland. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhutan

Gerade die Leibeigenschaft abgeschaft. 23 % der Bevölkerung leben unter der Armutsgrenze von 16 Euro im Monat.
Ich glaube schon, das die glücklicher und zufriedener leben, aber so eine Revolution würde auch nicht zu Deutschland passen. 
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wer eigentlich die Revolution und die Grundlegende änderung vorgeschlagen hat. 



Hallo Wuzzel,

Falsches Auto, hast recht. Ließ da:
http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at/home/boerse/binternational/vw-korrigiert-absatzzahlen-nach-oben-431541/index.do

Heißt A1- A3- Q7 sind nicht die Absatzstärksten Wagen, sondern A4/A5/Q5
Sorry, für den Irrtum, aber das sind auch keine Ökosparwunderkleinwagen.
Mich haben die Zahlen auch sehr verwundert.

Die Autoindustrie muß Quoten an Alt5ernativen Antrieben erfüllen. Wäre dies nicht so, denke ich das kein Autobauer den Aufwand betreiben würde.
Deswegen gibt es auch so viele Hybrids, die ich für wenig Sinnvoll halte, außer man Quält sich von Ampel zu Ampel durch die Stadt.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Das ist ein Bericht aus dem Jahre 2010 wir sind schon in 2012 angekommen. Der Trend geht weiter zu energiesparenden Autos der Kompaktklasse. 

Aber auch 2010 war bei Audi der A3 / S3 /RS3  das meistverkaufte Modell mit weit ueber 63000 Zulassungen in Deutschland gefolgt vom A4 ca. 59000 Zulassungen, der A5 kommt nur noch auf gut 23000

ABER 
Polo 96000 und Golf/jetta weit ueber 250000 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Wuzzel,

eigentlich geht ist das Thema zu Massentierhaltung gekippt und ich wollte ein schnelles einfaches Beispiel machen.
Hier nochmal ein Link nach Wolfsburg, wonach der Absatz des Q7 2011 um 79% angestiegen ist. 
http://www.volkswagenag.com/content/vwcorp/info_center/de/news/2011/03/Audi_erwartet_bei_Auslieferungen_bestes.html

Ich will das nicht weiter vertiefen, auch wenn an den Zahlen was nicht stimmt. Es sind keine Ökoautos und Autos die keiner braucht und trotzdem brauchen dieses Jahr 79% mehr davon gebraucht.
Heißt letzlich nur, dass viele noch nicht verstanden haben, dass wenn das Öl durch den Auspuff ist, ist es einfach alle.

Aus meiner Sicht wäre es Sinnvoller, Öl für Sinnvolle Produkte einzusetzen, als mit 4,2 Litern Hubraum in die Luft zu pusten und das um 80 kg zu bewegen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Bitte mach keine schnellen einfachen Beispiele, die nicht stimmen, das ist dann nur so etwas wie Populismus und Stammtischparolen. Wir reden doch bei solchen Fahrzeugen in der Stückzahl von einem Minianteil im Gegensatz zu all den Golfs Astras Fiestas usw... den ganz normalen Autos. Dein Beispiel stimmt schlechtweg einfach nicht. 
Natürlich ist es sinnvoll sinnvolles zu tun, die meisten tun das auch. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Wuzzel,

schade, dass Du ein sehr spannende Thema kaputt machst.
Es geht nicht um Autos, sondern darum, wie wir Massentierhaltung vermeide können.
Es ist einfach hier "eckelhaft" zu schreiben, wenn der Markt solche Tierunwürdigen Haltungsbedingungen verlangt gibt es diese auch.

Die Autos: Ih hatte denn Satz begonnen mit: "Ich bin selbst noch nicht bereit auf Ökokleinstwagen umzusteigen" 

Kleinwagen und Miniwagen sind mit 22,7% vertreten.
Oberklasse, Obere Mittelklasse, Geländewagen, Sportwagen mit 22,5% vertreten
Mittelklasse mit 12,8 %

Somit erkenne ich nicht den Trend hin zu kleinen Spritsparern, da sich Sportwagen bis Mittelklasse verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot, bei höherer Marge.
Sicher ist die Kompaktklasse mit hohen Verkaufszahlen dabei. Aber wenn wir wirklich die Ölvorkommen betrachten und mal drüber nachdenken müßten wir Kleinstwagen kaufen am besten mit Elektroantrieb. 
Ich habe mich da nicht ausgeschlossen, denn ich finde einen Q7 auch cool und wenn der Geldbeute es hergeben würde, weiß ich nicht ob ich der Versuchung wiederstehen könnte. Das meinte ich mit Umdenken und einer Gier nicht nach 5 Litern Hubraum sondern nach Umwelt und Umweltbewußtsein. Ich bin auch noch nicht so weit. Ganz klar.


http://www.handelsblatt.com/auto/nachrichten/zulassungsstatistik-januar-2012-vw-polo-ueberholt-opel-corsa/6167522.html

Die Buthannesen machen das schon ganz richtig, haben nur nix zu essen, was dann auch blöd ist.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Sorry lieber Thomas, ich habe hier in dem Thema nicht angefangen von Autos zu schreiben, sondern Du. 
Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, wenn man in einem so hochqualitativen Fachforum wie diesem 
Aussagen trifft, dann sollten diese stimmen. 

Wenn es nicht um Autos geht , warum schreibst Du dann über Autos ? 

Sorry... mit immer mehr falschen Zahlen wird es eher schlimmer als besser. 
Klar rechnest Du die spritsparende Kompaktklasse einfach mal raus und unterschlägst, das die PS starken Sportwagen gerade mal nen Anteil von 1,3 % haben, Du lässt auch vollkommen ausser acht, das gerade im Bereich der Mittel und Oberklassen das gros der Firmenflotten anzusiedeln ist. 
Deren Mitarbeitern ist bei Jahresfahrleistungen von 50-100 tsd. Kilometern ein Lupo oder ähnliches einfach nicht zuzumuten. 
Ich find den Q7 persönlich übrigens weder chic noch praktisch oder cool. Aber da kannst Du jeden Automobilkonzern fragen... die Zuwachsraten bei den teuren Modellen sind sehr begrenzt. 
Das hat im übrigen übrigens auch etwas mit der allgemeinen Wirtschaftslage zu tun. Die meisten Privatleute leisten sich eben nicht Autos, die so teuer sind wie der Q7.

Ich selber fahre übrigens seit neuestem ein türkisches Modell (konkret krassen 3er) mit umweltfreundlicher Gasanlage und habe mich bei der von mir zu absolvierenden Strecke aus Kostengründen für eine kleine Maschine entschieden. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ein Link nach Wolfsburg, wonach der Absatz des Q7 2011 um 79% angestiegen ist. ...
> 
> . Es sind keine Ökoautos



In dem von Dir genannten Link steht dann: "Der Q7-Absatz nahm um rund 79 Prozent zu, auf 1.498 Einheiten: vor allem dank des neuen *TDI clean diesel Motors*.

keine Ökoautos ? --- ökologischer als vorher auf jeden Fall.

Clean, das ist Englisch und bedeutet "sauber"... der Zuwachs ist darauf zurückzuführen das es besonders Spirtsparend und Emissionsarm konstruiert wurde und nicht 100 PS mehr bekommen hat. Außerdem muss man bei prozentualen Erhöhungen immer auch den Gesamtwert betrachten und der ist verschwindend klein. 

Gruß Wuzzel, 
der keiner Statistik traut die er nicht selber gefälscht hat


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Back to the Topic. 

Ich finde das auch erschreckend wie die Fische behandelt worden sind (aus westeuropäischer Sicht) . Ich betrachte das ganze aber auch im Hinblick auf die chinesische Geschichte und deren Hintergrund. Im asiatischen Raum interessiert das Individuum nicht so stark, wie in der westlichen Welt, es ist eingebunden in ein Ganzes, in einen Kreislauf. 
Mit dieser Sichtweise von der Welt sehen die Chinesen in dem Handeln nichts Böses oder Schlimmes. 
Das ist sicher auch mit ein Grund, warum es nach dem tragischen Erdbeben in Japan und der Atomkatastrophe keine wirklich große Flüchtlingswelle einsetzte. 

Um das zu verstehen muss man eine über 1000 Jahre alte Geschichte und Kultur verstehen. 
Das Problem der Globalisierung freilich ist, das wir mit unserem Konsum chinesischer Produkte knallhart auch mit den, aus unserer Sicht, Schattenseiten dieser Kultur konfrontiert werden.

Ich will damit nicht gutheissen, wie mit den Koi dort umgegangen wird, aber besser ist es vor der eigenen Tür zu kehren, als an einem System zu kritisieren, was für einen Westeuropäer sehr fremd und ungewöhnlich ist, und was wir kaum kennen. 

Wenn Ihr Gelegenheit habt lest mal das Buch: Nachbar China: Helmut Schmidt im Gespräch mit Frank Sieren
Die Gedanken unseres Altbundeskanzlers sind mehr als interessant.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Wuzzel,

ich diskutiere immer gern mit Dir. (danke für den Buchtipp)

Bio hat noch ein perv..erseres Video eingestellt, falls Du das nicht gesehen hast. 
Auf die Autos bin ich gekommen, weil irgendwer eine Weltrevolution anstoßen wollte.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir Menschen immer Ziele vor den Augen haben müssen, die wir erreichen wollen. Nur so können wir uns überhaupt entwickeln. (Sei es ein Wettrüsten oder das Nachbarland oder das aktuelle Porschemodel oder Geld oder ein geiler Koiteich.)
Heute ist es ein wichtiges Ziel für viele, das größt mögliche Auto zu haben. Daher kam das Beispiel, da es nicht zu den vorhandenen Ölvorkommen paßt.

Ein Außendienstler braucht für seinen Aktenkoffer und seine 80-200 Kilo keine 400 PS. Ich bin heute gerade 1.000 km über die Autobahn gelempelt und finde es Verschwendung, knapp 2 Tonnen zu bewegen um meine paar Kilo + Aktenordner von A nach B zu bringen.
Ich bin halt nicht das leuchtende Vorbild der Ökobewegung, sondern mach mir meine Gedanken und bin selbst nicht besser. 


Wir werfen 30% der Tierproduktion in den Müll, weil wir nicht Sonntags ein Stück Fleich essen, sondern an jeder Frittenbude ein Überangebot an Fleich und Fisch vorraussetzen.

Würden 30% weniger Fische aus dem Meer geholt werden, würde es diesem auch besser gehen. 
Oder die Schweine hätten 30% mehr Platz. 

Heute werden weitere Riesenschlacht und Zuchtanlagen errichtet, um dieses Überangebot und die Produktivität noch weiter zu steigern. Heißt, wir werfen 50% in den Müll. 

In Bezug auf die Revolution denke ich, wir brauchen nur neue Ziele.

Heißt: 
Außendienstler mit der 40 PS Maschine in Leichtbauweise und natürlich bequemen Sitzen. Warum nicht. wenn der Kunde nicht lacht, sondern erkennt, was da für ein helles Kerlchen kommt ist das doch OK. 

oder Fleisch und Fisch als besonderes Gut, was es zum Sonntag als Leckerbissen gibt vom Biobaueren mit glücklichen Schweinen.
Oder Umweltschutz und Erhaltung als erstrebenswertes verankertes Ziel in der Gesellschaft.

Da fand ich Mitchs Link ja kuhl, nur blöd, das die nix zu essen haben, weil kein wirtschaftliches Ziel existiert.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## I.koi (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Es tut im herz weh sowas ansehen zu müssen. Ich war selbst schon in Japan. Dort machen es die Koizüchter genau so.

In meinen Augen widerlich und man müsste eigendlich bei solchen Aufnahmen keinen Import mehr kaufen.

Ich habe es damals mit eigenen Augen gesehn wie in einer Koizucht, desen Züchter hier als Top Züchter gilt die Becken mit ca. 10 cm Wasser drin mit einem Hochdruckreiniger gereinigt wurden, im Becken waren noch so 1000 Kois. Die Kois haben oft die Düse abbekommen und schwere verletzungen dadurch gehabt. war denen auf schwäbisch gesagt " Scheiß egal"


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Thomas ...  bleib sachlich und bring sachliche Beispiele. 
Welcher Aussendienstler fährt denn einen 400 PS Wagen ? Wohl nur einige ganz ganz wenige erlesene Spezies. Wieviel Anteil haben die 400 PS Wagen am Gesamt ? 

Du wirst auch mit leichtbauweise und 40PS nie die Fahreigenschaften einer E Klasse, eines Passat oder Skoda Oktavia oder eines Audi A4 erreichen. Zu Fahrtkomfort und Straßenlage gehört ein gewisses Gewicht und auch ein gewisse PS Zahl. 

Natürlich bekommt der Holzfäller den Baum auch mit einer Bügelsäge gefällt. 

Auch wenn Deine Intention vielleicht recht Ehrenhaft ist kommt das bei mir als relativ Substanzloses Gerede ohne Hintergrund daher. 
Erfinde doch nicht irgendwelche unrealistischen Sachverhalte (wie z.B. Aussendienstler mit 400 PS). 

Danke 
Wuzzel

edit: was fährst Du denn für ein Auto ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Hallo Wuzzel,

so macht das diskutieren aber keinen Spaß.

http://konfigurator.audi.de/controller?next=model-page&mandant=accx-de

stimmt nur 333 PS

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/a6/s6-limousine/informieren/motor/tfsi.html

sind 20 PS mehr.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Was willst Du uns mit den Links sagen ? 

Das so Autos konfigurier und bestellbar sind sagt doch gar nichts darüber aus. 
Man kann auch Armbanduhren für 40000 Euro kaufen und trotzdem tragen die wenigsten eine davon. 

Beim typischen Aussendienstler ist das so, das der den Neuwagenpreis mit 1 % versteuern muss. 
Der ist gar nicht interessiert daran ein so teures Auto zu fahren , weil ihm das vom Gehalt abgeht. 
Die meisten Aussendienstler fahren wohl nach wie vor eher Autos mit sparsamen Dieselmotoren in der PS Klasse eher Richtung 100 als 200 PS. 
Und schau Dir gerade bei Audi mal die Verbräuche der Wagen an, die sind im Verhältnis zur Leistung extrem niedrig. Also kein Wunder das der A4 und der A3 so beliebt sind. 

Kannste nicht mal einsehen das Deine Argumentation einfach nicht passt , und das nach allen Autozeitschriften der Trend im Moment eher zum kleinen kompakten SUV geht als denn zu den ganz großen Schiffen ? 
Ja natürlich baut Ferrarie schnelle Autos, und natuerlich finden die auch viele toll... aber wer ist denn so blöd und kauft sich sowas fuer den Alltagsgebrauch ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Lieber Wuzzel,

entspann Dich bitte mal. Mit Dir diskutieren macht mir wirklich Spaß. da Du auch wirklich gegensteuern kannst und Parolie bietest. Das find ich gut und entspannend mit Dir über irgendwelchen Kram zu diskutieren.

Betreib es nicht zu ernsthaft.

Hast Du alles andere gelesen um die 400 PS rum? 

Eine E-Klasse hatte übrigens vor ein paar Jahren 60 PS und 2 TonnenGewicht und war das Non plus Ultra der Automobilindustrie.

Also schluß mit den sch... Autos, was machen wir mit den 50% Schweinen und Fischen im Restmüll?


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video: Koiteichreinigung in Asien*

Was ich mache, das mache ich ernsthaft und aufrichtig. 
Für alles andere bin ich mir zu schade. 

Persönlich schmeisse ich eher wenig weg, bei mir wird sogar nen kleiner Rest Sauce weiterverwendet. 


Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

